# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  الشريف: لم يتم الاتفاق بعد على تدريب الأردن للشرطة الفلسطينية

## الحصن نيوز

قال وزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال الناطق الرسمي باسم الحكومة الدكتور نبيل الشريف ان لا شيء محددا حتى اللحظة بشان تدريب الأردن لقوات الأمن الفلسطينية.
وواضح الشريف في تصريح  أمس انه على هامش معرض سوفكس الذي عقد مؤخرا في الأردن بمشاركة وفود عسكرية عربية وأجنبية التقى مدير الأمن العام اللواء حسين المجالي مع مدير الشرطة الفلسطينية اللواء حازم عطا المشارك في المعرض على راس وفد فلسطيني حيث جرى حوار حول تبادل الخبرات التدريبية العسكرية إلا انه لم يتم الاتفاق على شيء محدد.
وأشار الشريف إلى أن الأشقاء الفلسطينيين ما زالوا يبحثون في حاجاتهم التدريبية الامنية ، مبينا أن المباحثات التي جرت لم يتم خلالها الاتفاق على تدريب الأردن لقوات امن فلسطينية بانتظار أن يحدد 



لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

